# DM to start a new group in Toronto area...



## Ogrork the Mighty (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm a DM looking to start up a game in the GTA area (preferably the west end, but am flexible). I'm looking to play either an evening during the week (after work) or on the weekend, maybe every week to every two weeks (depending on how long the games run).

In particular, I'm looking for dungeon-loving players that would be interested in some classic D&D-style adventures. I've got a pile of modules that I haven't gotten a chance to run and would like to.

I'm looking to start in the new year. Drop me an email at 

fenris_wolff@hotmail.com.

Jon


----------



## Warrax (Nov 25, 2004)

Define "Toronto area."  

I live out in King township, which is well north of Toronto but is in the west end.


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Nov 26, 2004)

Hmmm, when I think of west end I'm thinking Etobicoke/Mississauga.


----------



## fusangite (Nov 26, 2004)

Have you found the Toronto Role Players' Association yet? I didn't attend their social tonight but they do hold monthly events at which one can recruit new players. 

http://www.zephn.com/cgi-bin/ib/ikonboard.cgi

I'm trying to put together a game in Toronto, myself and have generated some lists from the Access Denied site and the Yahoo group for D&D players seeking campaigns. 

If you would like lists of these addresses, let me know and I will e-mail them to you and that could save you a bit of work. Your game doesn't sound like quite my cup of tea but I wish you all the best in pulling it together.


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Nov 27, 2004)

That would be great! Please send me the links, thanks!


----------

